# JASO FD 2-stroke oil



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

I have a early '90's 264F Olympyc Chain Saw and a late '80's Sachs-Dolmar BC-330 that both state 32:1 two stroke mix. Now I just bought a Backpack leaf blower that can use JASO FD synthetic oild at 50:1. Can I safely run the JASO FD ol at 50:1 in the two older units that state 32:1 mix?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

We run 50:1 in things going back to the late 70's, but there is a cutoff I'm told, just don't remember the year. Think it was around '69/'70. Also outboards are excluded - they have always had their own requirements. Am working on a Stihl 041AVEQ - which they were making around 1968 and it runs on 50:1 okay - but with Stihl mix oil, which seems to be a little richer than others I've seen (darker in color when mixed).


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Good info, the saw does have 32:1 stamped on the fuel cap so does the Sachs?


----------



## Stromzilla (Apr 6, 2009)

shortlid said:


> I have a early '90's 264F Olympyc Chain Saw and a late '80's Sachs-Dolmar BC-330 that both state 32:1 two stroke mix. Now I just bought a Backpack leaf blower that can use JASO FD synthetic oild at 50:1. Can I safely run the JASO FD ol at 50:1 in the two older units that state 32:1 mix?


You will not have any problems running your newer JASO at 50:1 ratio in any 2-stroke. That oil was designed to run at that ratio for all 2-cycle engines. Remember that the capability of an oil to protect is based off of key criteria such as film strength, flash point, etc. Over the years the newer specifications have improved allowing us to thin our oils down (increase the ratios). Case in point: Amsoil Saber 100:1. There's not a single 2-stroke in my barn that calls for 100:1 and yet I run it day in and day out at 100:1. Why? Because the oil was designed to run at that ratio. I've been running all my pre-mix 2-cycles at 100:1 for 5 years without a single issue. And I would have no problem running it in any old 2-stroke at 100:1, again because the oil was designed to do it's job at that ratio. I've seen really old 2-strokes call out 16:1, 20:1, but remember back then they didn't have the hi-tech lubrication that we have today. Those old oil specifications were pretty weak by today's standards. Now try this in reverse meaning if you were to run yesterday's oils at today's ratios I will guarantee you that you will have engine burn-downs. Yesterday's oils can't even compare to today's oils, especially your good synthetics. Zilla.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

He has a valid point - mix oil originally was 40 weight. If you were in some remote region, or the Amazon, you can get 40W a lot easier and that's what the orig. mix ratios were for.


----------



## Cmarti (Feb 18, 2009)

I have run Stihl Ultra Syn at 50:1 in all my two cycle including one homelite saw from the 70's.With no known problems.

The only problem I ever had was in a Lawn Boy, that calls for a TCW3 oil. I am still not sure if it was the oil, or dust in the air filter/ Carb, but the mower knocked and surged 15minutes into the run coming out of witner storage.. I cleaned the air filter and a shot of seafoam into the carb and went back to 32:1 TCW3. I have not had the guts to try the 50:1 again in the Lawn Boy.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Cmarti;
I have a 79 model 4501 Lawnboy and I don't think the old Lawnboy OMC engines qualify for any test, they are mystery motors, they would run ok using bacon grease, my ex liked to mow the lawn(go figure) and didn't know the difference in 2-cycle and 4-cycle oil so when the 2-cycle oil was gone she just used whatever was on the garage shelf for her mix, I didn't realize it until I happened to watch her mix some fuel one day and of course she never measured anything either and yes it will still run. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Bought Amsoil Pro full synthetic it iis JASO FD approved. Doing 50:1 on everything now so far so good!


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

we sell and use Redmax JASO FD 50:1 oil. never had a problem in anything. the oils not used for 2-cycle are alot better then they were. 50:1 will get ya by in very near anything still running. one note: we have been told to use 92+ octane in the 2-cycle stuff. they are telling us that due to new EPA restrictions units are needing the extra boost to work as well as before. a few cents here and there is better then (for some makes and units) $300+ for a new unit.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Weird the manual says use regular 87 octane??


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Just saw some semi-syn 2-stroke oil for sale that said it was JASO FB certified I am guessing since the last # is earlier in the alphabet this is a old and not as stringent certification as JASO FD.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Got Sabre Pro to try*



Stromzilla said:


> You will not have any problems running your newer JASO at 50:1 ratio in any 2-stroke. That oil was designed to run at that ratio for all 2-cycle engines. Remember that the capability of an oil to protect is based off of key criteria such as film strength, flash point, etc. Over the years the newer specifications have improved allowing us to thin our oils down (increase the ratios). Case in point: Amsoil Saber 100:1. There's not a single 2-stroke in my barn that calls for 100:1 and yet I run it day in and day out at 100:1. Why? Because the oil was designed to run at that ratio. I've been running all my pre-mix 2-cycles at 100:1 for 5 years without a single issue. And I would have no problem running it in any old 2-stroke at 100:1, again because the oil was designed to do it's job at that ratio. I've seen really old 2-strokes call out 16:1, 20:1, but remember back then they didn't have the hi-tech lubrication that we have today. Those old oil specifications were pretty weak by today's standards. Now try this in reverse meaning if you were to run yesterday's oils at today's ratios I will guarantee you that you will have engine burn-downs. Yesterday's oils can't even compare to today's oils, especially your good synthetics. Zilla.


Yep the oil I got is Amsoil Sabre Pro. will see how it does soon.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

shortlid said:


> Weird the manual says use regular 87 octane??


on older machines that might be ok. the update we recieved was Feb. of this year. 

with 2-cycle it cant hurt to have better fuel.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

87 octane if fine for most 2 cycle engines, higher octanes may be needed for high compression, higher performance engines. Keep in mind that regular grade in mountain states is only 85 octane.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Got ya, so the higher octane is for newer high performance 2-strokes.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

*32-1 Is what I use.*

I use 32-1 mix of regular unleaded 87 octane and citgo 2 cycle oil outboard motor oil. I buy it in quarts cheap (compared to the little containers of 50-1 and I use the mix in most every 2 cycle I have, some that call for 16-1, 28-1and 40-1. Not sure if I have any equipment that calls for 50-1.

I may be wrong but I figure a little extra oil may foul the spark plug quicker... but I'm less likley to score the cylinder or burn up a piston/rings. 

I would be interested to hear what the experts think of this strategy. 

Would I be better off to buy the more expensive 50-1 and use a 50-1 in all my engines?

Looking forward to your answers!

Spit


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

yes. when asked what to do if there was no 87 we were told to go to super. 93+. i think they are also trying to gear some dealers (the "newbie" dealers like us) up for the changes they see the EPA putting on 2-cycle in the future. 
do the mountian states have all 3 grades? i live in TX so a mountian for us in a high overpass. 
fresh 87 should be ok if you use a high grade oil. 

cheap oil will cost you in the shop. also normally ourboard oil has different characteristics then non-outboard oil. i could not encourage what you are doing. more oil means more has to burn and more chance it wont burn and actually carbon up your cylinder and might lock the piston. 
from what i was told the 50:1 oil will work in all your mix ranges. the higher mixes are normally based on older oil and not the newer special made ones.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

I agree with Deathrite, also:

As an equip. maint. guy, and also a commercial user, it's my opinion that using the right oil is perhaps more important than the ratio--outboard oil is not the right oil for small 2-stroke lawn equipment!

More oil can also cause the newer equipment to run lean--not good! My vote is for a name brand small equip oil at 50:1.


----------

